# Two Champion Generators



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I have two Champion Generators for sale. Both are 3500-4000 Watt and both have wheel kits. One is electric and remote start $350.00 firm (21 hours on this one), the other is Brand New with Zero hours on it (Not electic start) $340.00 for this one. Call or text (801) 440-7211 for more information.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Electric start generator is sold


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Both are sold


----------

